# D.I.Y Mixing



## Cloud Beast King (3/4/17)

Hey Guys

Just a quick Question been doing the diy mixing for about 2months now and enjoying, Only mixing VG and concentrate 0mg

Want 2no will adding PG to my mixes make any difference

Also does any1 have a nice popcorn mix

Thanx


----------



## zadiac (3/4/17)

PG will make it thinner and it's a better carrier for flavor than VG. The popular ratio is 70% VG and 30% PG, but you can start off small with 10% or 20% PG.

You will find popcorn recipes all over the internet. Just search for "popcorn e liquid recipe"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WELIHF (3/4/17)

Popcorn is easy, just change flavours and don't clean your coils...i almost always taste popcorn when it gets to that point.

On a serious note though, PG will add throat hit considerably if you are going from a max VG to 70/30 or 60/40.
it will also thin the juice, so don't add any water or vodka as a thinning agent either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (4/4/17)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but when you say 70 VG 30 PG, this basically means if you had lets say a 100ml bottle, 30 ml would be PG and 70 ml would be VG?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (4/4/17)

@SKYWVRD, yes that is correct. Although, to be technically clear, the 30% is not just PG but rather PG + PG-based ingredients such as nicotine and flavourings. So the 30ml of PG in 100ml of 70/30 juice might be only 10ml of pure PG with 20ml of PG nic and PG-based flavourings. Alternatively, if the mixer used VG nic, the nic would count towards the 70ml of VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (4/4/17)

To add on to what @RichJB said, this could be a little complicated to calculate at first, use either an online calculator which will make all of this extremely easy or download and App. I use E-liquid Lab and I think it cost me R20, best R20 spent on an App. All you do is state what ratio you want eg 30:70 PG:VG, you add the concentrates and their percentages with nic mg and everything will be calculated for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

